# Guaranteed Ocean View?



## IdahoSuz (Oct 16, 2016)

I apologize if this topic has already been discussed.  I searched old threads but wasn't able to find it.

Are there any timeshares on Maui or Kauai where all rooms have an ocean view?  

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide!

Suzanne


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 18, 2016)

Suzannecm said:


> I apologize if this topic has already been discussed.  I searched old threads but wasn't able to find it.
> 
> Are there any timeshares on Maui or Kauai where all rooms have an ocean view?
> 
> ...



I'm not positive, but I think that the Kahana Beach (efficiencies and 1 BR) is all ocean front.  I think that Hololani (4 doors north) is ocean view.  The buildings are at an angle but I think that all have an okay view.  I'd recommend that you go to maps dot google dot com and look at the satellite view.  If still in doubt, just call them.


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 18, 2016)

Aloha Suzanne,
This thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244718  discusses the terminology though it does not directly answer your question.
Jack


----------



## Tahiya (Oct 18, 2016)

*ocean view*

Wyndham Shearwater units in Princeville have ocean views.  Can't think of any others where all units do.  Lawai Beach Resort has mostly ocean view, but exchangers are more likely to have no view.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2016)

Valley Isle in Kahana on Maui all have ocean view. One building is ocean front and the other ocean view. I have stayed there before and have pictures if you need to see any. There is no A/C though. We went as exchangers and we were happy.


----------



## IdahoSuz (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your replies and thank you Jack for the link to the old thread!    I will check out all that were mentioned and would welcome any other suggestions that might come along.

Aloha, Suzanne


----------



## easyrider (Oct 24, 2016)

Vacation International Resorts are Ocean Front resorts in Maui and Kauai. These are older buildings that went up before the building code changes that prevents construction so close to the ocean.

Hololani, Valley Isle and Papakea are ocean front in West Maui with most rooms having a view. The VI Valley Isle shares the resort with Worldmark and private ownership. VI Papakea shares the resort with Aston and private ownership. VI Hololani shares the resort with many private owners. 

In Kauai there is the VI Pono Kia which shares inventory with Pono Kia and private owners and Kapa'a Shores which is VI and Worldmark with limited views but still ocean front. Both of these resorts are in Kapa'a with the bike path between the resort and ocean.

Bill


----------



## IdahoSuz (Oct 25, 2016)

Bill, thanks so much for the info on the Vacation International Resorts!  I will add those to my search.  

When I vacation at an ocean destination I want to see it!

Suzanne


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 25, 2016)

slip said:


> Valley Isle in Kahana on Maui all have ocean view. One building is ocean front and the other ocean view. I have stayed there before and have pictures if you need to see any. There is no A/C though. We went as exchangers and we were happy.



Yes Valley Isle is all ocean view. The resort doesn't have a lot of other amenities but sometimes an ocean view is all you need. We are going there next Summer and will do a review in the marketplace section.

http://www.valleyisleresort.com/


----------



## easyrider (Oct 27, 2016)

Suzannecm said:


> Bill, thanks so much for the info on the Vacation International Resorts!  I will add those to my search.
> 
> When I vacation at an ocean destination I want to see it!
> 
> Suzanne



Yup, me too ! Ocean view is a big plus. Being right on the ocean to where you can hear the waves crashing is another big plus. Watching sea turtles and dolphins off the rooms deck is a huge plus. 

Bill


----------



## Garden115 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Pono Kai on Kauai*

I am not sure all the units owned by VI are Ocean view; the resort is large with several buildings. The grounds may be oceanfront, but to absolutely get an ocean view one needs to be in buildings A,B,C,D. Some units in F and G have a sea view. VI does not assign a unit until you check in. Pohaku, the management company for the majority of the units does assign a unit number to owners who book, and one can request Oceanfront. There are 100% owned units on VRBO and at least one has ocean view - the alternative is book with the resort directly and get the unit number when booking. Kapaa Shores is all 2 bedroom units.


----------



## oceanvps (Oct 29, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Yes Valley Isle is all ocean view. The resort doesn't have a lot of other amenities but sometimes an ocean view is all you need. We are going there next Summer and will do a review in the marketplace section.
> 
> http://www.valleyisleresort.com/



we're going to be there nov 24 to 26 so I'll see what we get.

we own it (through vi) and thought we'd try it out (we're not sure we can live without a/c) so this seemed low risk - view is very important to hubby so he'll be pleasantly surprised if he gets a view out this


----------



## IdahoSuz (Oct 29, 2016)

Oceanvps, Please let us know your thoughts on Valley Isle after you stay there!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Maui Sunset and Maui Schooner all appear to have ocean view.  Those are in Kihei, Maui.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2016)

Clarification:  The OP is looking for an *exchange*, so resorts that have "some" ocean view building won't work, because an exchanger is unlikely to be assigned to those buildings.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 30, 2017)

So I am at Valley Isle right now and it certainly appears that all the units are oceanview. Our unit is oceanview and it's in the back corner. Our lanai is fantastic!  WOW


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2017)

I have stayed at Valley Isle and there may be some units in the first or second floor of the back building that may not have much of a view but I think your chances are excellent to get a higher floor with a great view.  Keep in mind though that on the west side of Maui you will be getting sunset and it will make the lanai very difficult to use during the afternoon. Early morning and late evenings are nice though

Valley Isle units in VI do not have air-conditioning so the unit will also get hot in the afternoon. It cooled off in the evening though. We were there in December so not a really warm month. Our first week was at the Maui Schooner and it was nice to have the air conditioning there.


----------

